# Goldfish bowls



## Innes

Ok I am not really a big fan of goldfish bowls, I think that for goldfish despite whatever the dealer tells you goldfish get too big for any goldfish bowl.

as it happens I do havve a goldfish bowl, but in I dont have a goldfish, but 2 Chinese fire belly newts, and 3 neon tetras.

This produces an attractive display without cramming fish into a container that is far too small.

another issue with goldfish bowls is the size of them, the fact that they are tiny means that they can quickly get polluted and the water conditiopns can drastically change in a very short period of time, so to reduce this problem I reccomend using as much live food as possible and not flakes as this will not pollute the water, also you should clean it out regularily to remove all of the fish waste.

but for the price of them, I would sooner reccomend a small 5 gallon tank, and not a plastic one as if you try to clean it you may find scratches on the plastic which over time build upmand make it difficult to view the fish.


----------



## piranha45

the issue with goldfish is, they ARE known to stunt themselves to inhabit any-sized tank, including a 1g bowl.

In the wild/proper conditions, goldfish reach *24"* long, So technically virtually all goldfish out there are kept in unsuitable conditions....


----------



## gar-master

goldfish deserve to be mis-treated. or derserve to be a treat...for other fish


----------



## piranha45

gar-master said:


> goldfish deserve to be mis-treated. or derserve to be a treat...for other fish


Other fish don't really deserve to have goldfish as treats though; it would be alot better to feed them more nutritious fish species out there


----------



## acestro

agreed.

goldfish=below average food


----------



## sweet lu

when you say gold fish bowl

what do you mean

there is the little plastic cup kind

the round kind and then there a very large 24" diameter bowls


----------



## losts0ul916

I wanna raise a Goldfish so that he can get HUGE! But then I always have the urge to watch my Piranhas tear something up and Goldfishes always come to mind.


----------



## sweet lu

losts0ul916 said:


> I wanna raise a Goldfish so that he can get HUGE! But then I always have the urge to watch my Piranhas tear something up and Goldfishes always come to mind.


 i always wanna watch my piranhas tear up stuff but they never do

they just go along the bottom of the tank looking for food

i also cant find any cool fish to watch them tear up

i think if i had a big enough tank with nice fish then i would wat to raise a gold fish to a huge size

how fast do they grow


----------



## MR.FREEZ

gold fish bowl = feeder bowl
ny buddy compared gold fish for feeders health wise like hambugers are to us 
good but very unhealthy if part of the main diet


----------



## piranha45

mr.freez said:


> ny buddy compared gold fish for feeders health wise like hambugers are to us
> good but very unhealthy if part of the main diet


 well said :nod:


----------



## gourami-master

we should have a "feeders,and why not to use them with cichlids"guide a lot of idiots out there that feed their cichlids feeders wonder why they only live for 5 years


----------



## piranha45

there is a thread in the scientific forum regarding goldfish already


----------



## Innes

gourami-master said:


> we should have a "feeders,and why not to use them with cichlids"guide a lot of idiots out there that feed their cichlids feeders wonder why they only live for 5 years


 always looking for more articles


----------



## gourami-master

ill do it later like thursday or somthing


----------



## hellraiser7821

mr.freez said:


> gold fish bowl = feeder bowl
> ny buddy compared gold fish for feeders health wise like hambugers are to us
> good but very unhealthy if part of the main diet


 ooh burgersyummy, i have had um, 7 mc donalds burgers in the past 2 days, they are a main part of my diet


----------



## acestro

Not the best comparison but.... sure, why not.


----------

